

 iPhone/iPod Touch Multi-touch CAD Remote - feedback? - okstr
http://blog.maideinc.com/iphoneipod-touch-multi-touch-cad-remote

======
evo_9
Very nice. I wish we could see the actual UI to get a better sense of how it
works - can you post a screenshot?

If you paired this with a Kinect or similar multi-camera system you could
allow the other hand to interact with the the model/model elements (when not
busy doing extravagant gestures of course). Pretty amazing no matter how you
slice it, nice job!

~~~
okstr
I don't have the final assets with me, but here's an old image of the help
menu: <http://imgur.com/yWzI4,h5cwO>

And the ui: <http://imgur.com/yWzI4,h5cwO#1>

The ui is pretty simple for now. Gyro controls orbit, one finger controls pan,
and zoom is on a scroll on the side. A lot of this is ported over from the
iPad version.

------
klinquist
I have been using this for a project at work - simply as a remote keyboard &
mouse for multiple PCs/Macs in the same room. Could you add arrow keys to the
keyboard?

~~~
okstr
You've been using which?

~~~
klinquist
Maide.

------
zupatol
It looks stunning.

It hadn't occurred to me that phones could be used as sophisticated remote
controllers. What technology do you use for real-time communication?

------
antonksky
cool

------
beatle
that's amazing.

